# Hot Puddings/Desserts



## Lynan (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if we could have a forum for these. I have many I would like to post but they are not Pies/Pastries/Cobblers or Crisps. 
The British and the Antipodean types ( like me) have been brought up with gorgeous hot puds like Chocolate Self Saucing, Golden Syrup or Ginger Steamed Pud, Sticky Date, Roly Poly etc and Im am positive we can convince the rest of the world to try them too! 
OK, I could post them in one of the other forums but they dont fit really IMO.

Your thoughts?

Thanks...Lyn


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh Lyn I agree I love my hot puds... from sticky toffee to spotted Dick to jam roly poly mmmmm i could go on!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 27, 2006)

Do what I do, Lynan..... post them 'loose' ie in the pudding forum, but not in one of the sub-groups!


----------



## Lynan (Sep 27, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Do what I do, Lynan..... post them 'loose' ie in the pudding forum, but not in one of the sub-groups!


 

Oooops!! There IS a pudding forum??? If so...Im totally lost!! lolol  
And that would not be at all unusual.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 27, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Oooops!! There IS a pudding forum??? If so...Im totally lost!! lolol
> And that would not be at all unusual.



Well, there isn't a "pudding" forum per se, Lynan. There's a "dessert" forum, under which there are sub-forums, none of which seem ideal for what I think you're thinking of.

You know that "pudding" in the U.S. and outside of the U.S. have VERY different meanings, don't you? Pudding in the U.S. is usually/always a cornstarch-thickened milk affair, served hot or cold. Elsewhere I think it's synonymous for dessert in many ways, but I get the feeling that dessert can encompass more (for instance, you can say you had fruit for dessert, just meaning the final course of a meal. Can one say that with pudding?!)

Anyhow, obviously I need a class in puddings! Can you offer an "Introduction to Puddings / Pudding 101" to help us novices vote on whether a separate forum is appropriate?

Meanwhile though, I DO vote for you posting some of those wonderful recipes!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 27, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Anyhow, obviously I need a class in puddings! Can you offer an "Introduction to Puddings / Pudding 101" to help us novices vote on whether a separate forum is appropriate?
> 
> Meanwhile though, I DO vote for you posting some of those wonderful recipes!


 
Me too. And could there be some explanation what yall mean by custard?  I kept running into custard served with various desserts in the UK and never ordered it because I never got a coherent explanation of what it was.  A few months ago I was hosting a British gent who tried to order apple pie with custard.  This is not a usual combination I am used to.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 27, 2006)

Custard is almost like thinner vanilla jello pudding lol 

its like melted icecream hot... if that makes sense


----------



## XeniA (Sep 27, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ... And could there be some explanation what yall mean by custard? ...



That one I _can_ explain: it's a stove-top sauce made of milk (possibly with cream too), egg yolks, sugar, possibly another thickener like flour or corn starch. Thick enough to "coat the back of a spoon" is how I know it.

Not to be confused with our "baked custard" -- richer, thicker, no top crust.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 27, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Custard is almost like thinner vanilla jello pudding lol
> 
> its like melted icecream hot... if that makes sense


 
oh , I see why the non-cooking pub helpers had trouble describing custard .  This is certainly not like baked custard.

Have the recipes appeared anywhere yet?


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

Lynan? Ishbel? Can you confirm what's been written above and also give us your very best-est definition of "pudding" so that we can get on with that forum?

(and, no, Lynan, you can not come to _love_ decaf. You can come to tolerate it.)


----------



## Lynan (Sep 28, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Lynan? Ishbel? Can you confirm what's been written above and also give us your very best-est definition of "pudding" so that we can get on with that forum?
> 
> (and, no, Lynan, you can not come to _love_ decaf. You can come to tolerate it.)


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pudding

I never thought I would be referring to Wikipedia as much as I do.  Often info is wrong but in this case, re Puddings, they do the work of explaining a darned sight better than I could!

Ayrton, you are right about decaf.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pudding
> 
> I never thought I would be referring to Wikipedia as much as I do.  Often info is wrong but in this case, re Puddings, they do the work of explaining a darned sight better than I could!
> 
> Ayrton, you are right about decaf.



I know I am, dearie ... right about decaf, that is. Are you absolutely obligated to drink the stuff??

Wikipedia is just wonderful, isn't it. The pudding article was great, and the "custard" and "dessert" articles helpful too. I think it's not too surprising we Yanks have been a bit confused!

Meanwhile, I think a "Puddings" forum IS merited as it appears they have somewhat unique characteristics. How does one go about officially proposing such a thing?

Yoo, hoo ... administrator!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 28, 2006)

'Dessert' and 'pudding' are fairly interchangeable descriptions for the sweet course - and of course, they can also be called 'sweets' - not to be confused with sweets, which are known as candy in the US!

Ah yes, once again, nations divided by a common language!

Creme Anglaise is the Frenchified name for custard. Or then again, you can use the English pantry standby of Birds Custard Powder!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird's_Custard


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 28, 2006)

yes much different then baked custard..

and CUSTARD HAS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO other thickening agents just egg yolks...


you make it into pastry creamif you add cornstarch


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes most people over here ask to see the:

Sweets Board (or menu)

Dessert Board (or menu)

And generally my Motheri n law always asks "Do you fancy a pudding"

all meaning the same thing!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

"Do you fancy a pudding?"

What a _silly_ question!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 28, 2006)

In the recent past I made a suggestion for a new sub category called Spoon Desserts for such things as creme brulees, mousses etc.  You can read it here 

If there's enough critical mass, maybe the admins will accede to our requests


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 29, 2006)

I love love love steamed puddings.   I made one three years ago for the first time, for Christmas.  It was an orange cranberry pudding.   I've been hooked ever since.

I generally only do this in the autumn and winter, but it's a wonderful dessert!


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> In the recent past I made a suggestion for a new sub category called Spoon Desserts for such things as creme brulees, mousses etc. You can read it here
> 
> If there's enough critical mass, maybe the admins will accede to our requests


 
*Sigh* I'm *not* saying yes, as it will require discussion by all Admins...but what would you call it if it were created? 

Keep in mind the different cultures represented on the boards. Could it work as UK based Custards? Is Spoon Desserts a possibility? I would need a description of what exactly those are. And which one of you rabble rousers is going to send me a bonus if I create this sub and then have to move all the various recipes already scattered throughout the forum?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

OK, all you residents of the UK - yes, I know the diff betwee our pudding and your puddings (all lovely, by the way), but 'splain the diff between a Yorkshire _pudding_ and the others.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

A yorkshire pudding is a savoury, puffed up, egg flour and milk thingy....  served with roast meats, most commonly, the roast beef of olde England...

I'm kind of with Alix on this.  The fact that British (and British ex-colonies) use a common term for puddings is one thing - but Americans and Europeans wouldn't use even similar terms...

Steamed puddings, like spotted dick, jam roly-poly etc are particularly British - and in many cases, I don't believe they would ever be to the taste of, say, Americans! 

I think it's GREAT that we all  have our own specialities...    that's what makes this site so interesting.  I mean, I am often sitting at my puter, open-mouthed at some of the recipes....   here, we have no milk based 'gravies'...    But they are widespread in the US and enjoyed by many of the posters. 

Horses for courses!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 29, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OK, all you residents of the UK - yes, I know the diff betwee our pudding and your puddings (all lovely, by the way), but 'splain the diff between a Yorkshire _pudding_ and the others.


 
Hey Bug, I think Yorkshire pudding is savory.  I had it once served in a private home with an incredible beef dish, burgandy?, tenderloin?,  was like a giant popover with beef stuff under it.  It was quite good.  

And no one has mentioned Bakewell pudding.  Is this a different creature?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, Ish - I knew what they were.  Aren't they yummy, Beth?  What I was getting at is that _that _particular pud (the Yorkie) is so unlike the other British puds.  Much lighter, and savory rather than sweet.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ish - I knew what they were. Aren't they yummy, Beth? What I was getting at is that _that _particular pud (the Yorkie) is so unlike the other British puds. Much lighter, and savory rather than sweet.


 
Oh my dear mudbug, you are forgetting things like Blood pudding and Suet pudding. Pudding covers a WIDE range of stuff from savory to sweet.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm sure that I posted my family recipe for Yorkshire pudding a long time ago...   And it's Bakewell Tart, not pudding!  Bakewell is a town in Derbyshire and the Bakewells are sold in every cake shop in the town!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

And we have lots of savoury 'puddings' - including Steak and Kidney pudding - a steamed pastry enclosing braising steak, kidneys and onions.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

Not in my house, Alix!!  But you're right, I hadn't thought of those.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

I know...blood pudding?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

BOAK....

But white puddings are great!


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

You make BOAK pudding too???? Ewwwwwwwwwwww! *running away very quickly before Ishbel can smack me*


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

Where's that 'vomiting' or 'boaking' smilie when you need it?


----------



## amber (Sep 29, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OK, all you residents of the UK - yes, I know the diff betwee our pudding and your puddings (all lovely, by the way), but 'splain the diff between a Yorkshire _pudding_ and the others.



Yorkshire pudding = popover in the U.S. though yorkshire uses beef juices/stock for added flavor.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 29, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> .. And it's Bakewell Tart, not pudding!


 
well, no wonder no one has mentioned Bakewell pudding.........


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I'm sure that I posted my family recipe for Yorkshire pudding a long time ago... And it's Bakewell Tart, not pudding! Bakewell is a town in Derbyshire and the Bakewells are sold in every cake shop in the town!


 
I had a nagging impression I had Bakewell Pudding in Darbesure.  If anyone is interested, I can post recipes for both Bakewell Pudding and Bakewell Tarts.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

It's a long time since I've been in Bakewell, but nowadays every supermarket sells versions of Bakewell tarts... usually, individual sized ones..

I had a look on Wikipedia and found the following
*Bakewell tart*

Jump to: navigation, search


 


A Bakewell cake




 


A Bakewell pudding




 


The Old Original Bakewell Pudding Shop


A *Bakewell tart* is a traditional English baked dessert tart or cake consisting of a shortcrust pastry shell, spread with jam and covered with a sponge-like filling enriched with ground almonds.
A *Bakewell cake* is small cake, covered with a top layer of icing and a single central half-cherry, also known as a *cherry Bakewell*.
To some extent, the terms cake and tart are used interchangeably, though some insist the names are recipe specific. Recipes abound, for example those given by Ben Mathews (1839), Eliza Acton (1845) and Mrs Beeton (1861), and modern commercial examples are to be found in most cake shops and on every supermarket shelf. The name only became common in the 20th Century; the dish was previously known as Bakewell Pudding.
The Derbyshire town of Bakewell claims to be the home of the authentic Bakewell Pudding, and indeed there is a variant (and supposedly secret) recipe still made there that consists of a puff pastry shell with a layer of jam, covered with a filling of eggs, sugar, butter and almonds. This dish is said to be an accidental invention of the 1860s, which occurred when a nobleman visiting the White Horse Inn at Bakewell ordered strawberry tart. The cook, instead of stirring the egg mixture into the cake, spread it on top of the jam. However, this claim is almost certainly spurious, as the pudding was by then already well-known, and its antecedents can be traced back to medieval times.
[edit]
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2006)

All right all you Scots, Brits and Aussies, I need your input here. Please post here and tell me what you would name this sub forum. I think *Puddings (all types)* will not be quite descriptive enough, but I'm not feeling very creative here. A little help please?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 3, 2006)

NOoooooo

I'm not sticking my head above the parapet on this one!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Lyn*

I think that a Forum for Hot Puddings and Desserts is a good idea.  But we already have quite a few Forums for all types of desserts


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2006)

OH MY - I can't believe I found a picture of Ishbel on the web!!!!  






 

The key to Alix's question is SUB forum in desserts.  There is no difinitive place for puddings.  And since I don't bake even puddings I say we don't need a sub because why would you have a sub for just vanilla pudding, chocolate pudding, and butterscotch pudding   (ducking so Alix want swat me with the pudding mixing spoon) but Alix and a bunch of people bake and if they help name it they might get one!  

And this is a sub for SWEET puddings, not savory.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 3, 2006)

Zachoo calling me CHICKEN, KE?   

And me, a women whose national emblem is the LION RAMPANT? 


(heheheeeeee - I'm leaving it to the Canajun to sort this one out - after all, isn't that why they pay you Mods those big bucks?!!!!)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh boy - FAR too hot for steamed puddings over here; it's been nearly 25 years since I tasted an authentic steamed pudding. Including Christmas pud, I might add. We always made ours the year before and let it "mature" for the next year... 
Many traditional English (sweet) puds are made with suet. 
Custard is the same as the Spanish "_natilla_" - except we UK geezers like it hot, not cold. The stuff I always bought was made by Bird's, if I remember rightly - and it had vanilla in it, too. 

I suppose you could always use a Kentish term for you new sub-forum... 
Mum used to cringe when we all cried out: 
" What's for afters, then?"


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe Dessert Puddings International?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 4, 2006)

But.....   there seems to be a request for a BRITISH style hot-pudding forum..

Personally, I don't see the need!   I just use the search facility at the top and see if anyone has posted a relevant recipe - or just add my latest recipe to the general section within the Desserts forum....  If there is a more relevant place, then I assume a Mod will move my recipe!  After all, that's why they get paid the fortune they demand for doing the job...


----------



## XeniA (Oct 4, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> A Bakewell cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found it just _no end_ _of encouraging_ that the above, to me (that would be a Yank ... with English & Scottish roots) look like: a weirdly squat *PIE* and ... a *COOKIE*.

Can I again make a plea for defining "pudding," or, rather, since we did that through Wikipedia ... _agreeing_ upon a definition? What particular characteristics unite all puddings?

Some pertinent questions seem to be:

-- Can a pudding be savory or sweet?
-- Can a pudding be hot or cold?
-- Is a pudding necessarily suet-based?
-- Is a pudding necessarily steamed?

We're NOT talking about "pudding" as used interchangeably with "dessert", right? We're not talking about a COURSE but rather, DISHES ... right?

My personal vote for a name for this sub-forum (IF it's merited, which kinda depends on the answers above): "Puddings" -- meaning, in quotes. That, or "English Puddings"


----------



## lulu (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all!

With regards to the language of Puddings, well, I am afraid the british themselves are divided on this too - it being a very British matter of class.  In all working class and upper class families if its sweet and you eat it at the end of a meral its pudding!  (whether pie, pudding, cake whatever.)  My mother bristles if the would dessert is mentioned in England, but merrily tucks into it anywhere els4e in the world!

Yorkshire pudding can be made with meat juices, but more commonly is made without.  It can be eaten traditionally, before the meat (to fill you up so that your meat bill is lower!) with the meat, as it now the most common way, or as a nursery  "pudding" (lol) with golden syrup and cream.

As it is an international board I would suggest an appropriate forum name would be  "hot desserts" which we brits and colonials can understand and the US and other members do not need translation for!  

And now I have a cravinf for bakewell tart.....easily one of the loveliest things made in Britain.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 4, 2006)

A voice of reason!


----------



## lulu (Oct 4, 2006)

Which bit?  I am staggered...reason is rarely my strong point, lol!


----------

